# 600 MH hotter than HPS?



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 8, 2008)

Ive got a 600 air cooled hood with lens...ducted from both sides....

the MH is alot hotter than the HPS bulb yet only about half of the lumens.. Is this normal?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2008)

shouldn't be 1/2 the lumens but MH's do run hotter than HPS in my experience


----------



## Dexter (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ agree ^^ plus the cooler ballasts like the Lumatek's you can get for HPS


----------



## massproducer (Nov 8, 2008)

Lumatek makes electric dual switchable ballasts


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 8, 2008)

My 1000w MH bulbs make my room run about 2 degrees hotter. However I am not sure if it is the quality of the bulbs in comparison with each other. I run sunmaster cool deluxe MH and Agromax HPS bulbs. I did notice a huge temp drop in running the growbright mh bulbs vs. the sunmasters. The growbright bulbs had a real blue color and ran hotter then the sunmaster.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2008)

Bulbs put out energy as light and heat.  Since a MH puts out less lumens, it is putting out more heat.


----------



## city (Nov 8, 2008)

i talked to hemp yesterday about this.. i have a 400w. mh and wanted a 400w hps. so i went and got the conversion bulb.. it does run hotter. a little less Lumes but still more than the MH


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 8, 2008)

It is a Lumetek switchable. The bulbs are the sunmaster.....

I say about half....my HPS bulb has 93000 lumens, the MH is 55000, so yeah....almost half....


----------



## leafminer (Nov 8, 2008)

Goes to show the relative efficiency of the larger lamps, my 150W HPS lamps are about 16K lumens, multiply by 4 and that's 64K lumens, while the 600W (above) is getting 93K if his figures are correct.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 8, 2008)

Most 600 HPS I have seen were 88K lumens. The one I have is a more full specturm hps with a whopping 93K.....The more expensive bulbs, or full specturm bulbs tend to have a higher lumen count. Bet you could buy a higher quality bulb for that 150 with more lumens... my bulb alone was 149.00 but worth every penny!.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 10, 2008)

Good point, thanks!
I have a pair of Day-Bright high-bay types, 150W HPS. "Suitable for damp environments" (just as well ...)
These cost me I think, $30 on EBay, a bargain, including the big high-bay hoods that do a fine job of keeping the light into a tight area. The seller sent me about  4 new bulbs too.
Are there really big differences between the bulbs? Is there a much better bulb I could use in my lamps without paying $$$$$ ?


----------



## Fadeux (Nov 12, 2008)

Lumatek's can run both MH and HPS without having to change anything but the bulb. Unfortunately, no one makes a 600w MH bulb, so you have to get a conversion if you want to run MH on your 600w Lumatek.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 12, 2008)

the conversion bulbs are usually dual spectrum.....


----------

